# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  هل تعلم اللغة العربية فرض عين ؟

## عبدالله

هل تعلم اللغة العربية فرض عين ؟

ومذا قال أهل العلم

----------


## وعد بنت عبدالله

*
/
طِبتُمْ ومجالِسكُمْ بـ ذِكْرِ الله ..
/
الفاضل ..
عبدالله ..
لَعلَّ الحُكُم يُزوِّدُكُم به أسَاتذتي ..
فـ لا يُفتَى ومالك في المدينة !!
أما ماقال أهل العلم فـ إليكم ما بـ حَوْزتي أسألُ اللهَ أن ينفعَ به :
قال شيخ الإسلام : 
ولا بد في تفسير القرآن والحديث من أن يعرف ما يدل على مراد الله ورسوله من الألفاظ وكيف يفهم كلامه، فمعرفة العربية التي خوطبنا بها مما يعين على أن نفقه مراد الله ورسوله بكلامه، وكذلك معرفة دلالة الألفاظ على المعاني، فإن عامة ضلال أهل البدع كان بهذا السبب، فإنهم صاروا يحملون كلام الله ورسوله على ما يدَّعون أنه دال عليه، ولا يكون الأمر كذلك.
/
سُئِلَ والدي فضيلة الشيخ د . عبدالله بن جبرين حفظهُ الله عن استفهامكُم فقال :
يجب عليه تعلم ما يلزمه في الإسلام لفظاً ومعنى كالتكبير والفاتحة والتسبيحات .. الواجبة في الصلاة وغيرها . 
والله أعلم .
/*

----------


## عبدالله

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 
هل من مزيد

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

قال  الشّيخ  محمّد الحسن الددو الشنقيطيّ :

القدر الواجب تعلمه من اللغة على الأعيان

إن الله سبحانه وتعالى قد فرض على كل من آمن به تعلم جزء من العربية، وبهذا تكون العربية فرض عين على كل إنسان بقدر ما يقيم به ألفاظ الفاتحة، وبقدر ما يتقن به التكبير والتشهد والسلام في الصلاة، فهذا القدر من العربية فرض عين على كل مسلم، ولا يسع مسلماً جهله. وهذا القدر اختلف الناس في تحديده؛ لأن الله تعالى يقول في كتابه: فَاقْرَءُوا مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنْهُ [المزمل:20] ، والناس تتباين رؤاهم في تحديد هذا القدر الذي هو أقل ما يخاطب به الإنسان من تعلم العربية، فقال قوم: لا بد أن يصل إلى مستوى يفهم به ألفاظ الفاتحة، وألفاظ التشهد، وألفاظ الدعاء المأمور به على سبيل الوجوب، وكذلك ألفاظ الأذكار التي تجب مرة في العمر بالتهليل والاستغفار، والتسبيح والتحميد وغير ذلك، فيجب عليه أن يتعلم معانيها بالعربية، وهذا القول هو الراجح، ومن القائلين به مالك و الأوزاعي و سفيان الثوري ، وغيرهم من كبار علماء السلف، فرأوا أنه يجب على الإنسان المسلم أن يتعلم معاني هذه الكلمات؛ لأنه لو قال: لا إله إلا الله دون أن يفقه معناها، فيمكن أن تلقن هذه الكلمة لأي إنسان، ولا يلزم بمقتضياتها، ولذلك فإن شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله لها أربع مقتضيات، من لم يحقق هذه المقتضيات الأربع فليس شاهداً أن لا إله إلا الله: فالمقتضى الأول: هو العلم بمعناها. والمقتضى الثاني: هو مقتضى القول: أن ينطق بذلك؛ لأنها مشروطة على القادرين، فلا يدخل الإنسان الإيمان وهو قادر على النطق إلا إذا نطق بشهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله. المقتضى الثالث: هو أن يلتزم بحقوقها التي يقاتل عليها من تركها: (أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله وأني رسول الله، فإذا قالوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحقها). المقتضى الرابع: هو الإلزام بها، وهو أن يسعى الإنسان لنشر لا إله إلا الله، وتوسيع دائرة القائلين بها، وإلزام الناس بها. فهذه المقتضيات الأربع هي مقتضيات شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله، وقد توسع بعض المتأخرين من المتكلمين في هذا الباب، فقد ذكر عليش في شرحه لأم البراهين في العقائد الأشعرية للسنوسي : أن من لم يفهم ما تتناوله شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله من العقائد، وهو خمسٌ وستون عقيدة على مقتضى عد المتكلمين؛ فإنه لم يؤد مقتضياتها. وهذا تشدد ومبالغة لا محالة، ولكنه يدلنا على أهمية فهم شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله، فإذا كان بعض أهل العلم يرون أنك إذا لم تحقق مقتضياتها جميعاً وهي خمسٌ وستون عقيدة، فمعنى ذلك أنك لم تفهمها؛ فهذا يدلنا على أهمية تعلم اللغة التي يفهم بها معنى شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله، وأن محمداً رسول الله. وإن الذي يدعو وهو لا يفهم ما يدعو به، أو يثني على الله وهو لا يفهم معنى ما يثني به، لا يمكن أن ينال أجر ما يقول؛ لأن الصلاة قال فيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الرجل ليصلي الصلاة وما كتب له نصفها ثلثها ربعها...) ، حتى انتهى إلى العشر؛ لأنه لا يكتب له منها إلا ما عقل ووعى، ومن هنا فإن على الإنسان أن يتفهم ويتدبر ما يقول، ولهذا قال الله تعالى: كِتَابٌ أَنزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ مُبَارَكٌ لِيَدَّبَّرُوا آيَاتِهِ وَلِيَتَذَكَّرَ أُوْلُوا الأَلْبَابِ [ص:29] ، وقال تعالى: أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَى قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَا [محمد:24] ، وهذا الخطاب ليس للعرب وحدهم، بل لجميع من آمن بهذا القرآن. ونحن مع القول الأول المسهل الذي يقتضي أقل نسبة، وهي ما يكون الإنسان به فاهماً لمقتضى ما يقول من شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله، وأن محمداً رسول الله، ومحباً لما سوى ذلك، وعالماً أنه كلام الله، ومصدقاً به على سبيل الإجمال، لا على سبيل التفصيل. فهذا القول لاشك أنه أسهل وأيسر، وهو الراجح من ناحية الاستدلال، لكن مع هذا لا نهمل الأقوال الأخرى، ولا نعتدي على أقوال أهل العلم، فلهذا لا بد أن يعلم كل إنسان أن من واجباته العينية أن يتعلم جزءاً من العربية، يفهم به معنى شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله، ويقيم به حروف الفاتحة ويفهم معاني ألفاظها، ويقيم به حروف ألفاظ التعبدات في الصلاة، وغيرها من الواجبات العينية، فهذا القدر لا خلاف في وجوبه.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

قال شيخُ الإسْلام ابنُ تيميّةَ ـ رحمهُ اللَّهُ ـ في الفتاوى :
( معلوم أن تعلم العربية وتعليم العربية فرض على الكفاية ... )

----------

